# How is this still legal? Killing tarpon for fun..



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

I’m not sure why it’s still legal in some states to do this.. Hope the guy from NY felt like a true bad ass..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is how they roll in New York. Don't give a shit about nothing.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Its also the guide in LA that said in 42yrs he's never seen one.. "Hey lets shoot it!!"


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Just checked out their Instagram page.......seem like a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Big_Al336 (Jun 9, 2021)

They made killing Tarpon illegal here in NC last year I believe. People would catch them and cut them up for beach shark fishing...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Ask @Capt.Ron about all the boats (barges) going out at night and shooting redfish. Damn shame.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

i hate bowfishing.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

It's LA, not much else to say, or expect.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Am I the only one here who has friends that would laugh their asses off if the mount on the wall for a tarpon that small? (before you all freak I love King's Sailfish Mounts for the no kill reproductions. I would never kill one even if it was a world record because in my view a World record should be around to spawn as much as possible like a prize winning horse.).


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Redfish need to be a legal gamefish in LA. That's unreal about the tarpon. What a buffoon!


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

After you've pierced one million carp, certified, then you can shoot one of anything you want.*

(* including yutz bowfisherman only if legal in your state)


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Imagine the looks when you explain that you didn’t actually catch it…


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Sublime said:


> Ask @Capt.Ron about all the boats (barges) going out at night and shooting redfish. Damn shame.


dont get me started I already have a 40 day ban on FB for "extremism" on a bow fishing post. "and in person"


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

That's what you get when you mix Louisiana with New York and put them on the water or in a boat...


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

These are the same people that think it’s cool to have triple mud motors on the back of their Jon boat.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

for the record " Fuck all these mother fuckers"


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

These dirt bag bow fish shooters. Shoot anything that swims in shallow water. Carp, gar,RedFish, perch and then their "catch" is left to rot. In Georgia if I shoot several deer and leave them to rot. I could be prosecuted by DNR for wanton wild game destruction
no telling how many fish they've killed.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe in LA you can kill as many tarpon as you can every day of the year.

Where is B&TT on that front?


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Bowfishing Sucks. I get it for Carp and invasives, but It's just wasteful for the most part. If you eat it that's a different story, but still shouldn't be legal for gamefish.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Capt.Ron said:


> dont get me started I already have a 40 day ban on FB for "extremism" on a bow fishing post. "and in person"


I got perma banned from a fly tying group because I called a rope “fly” for gar garbage….


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't understand why bowfishing is legal. Or why they continue to let the menhaden harvest continue, it isn't even an American company


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Capt.Ron said:


> dont get me started I already have a 40 day ban on FB for "extremism" on a bow fishing post. "and in person"


Getting banned means you're doing something right.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Matts said:


> Redfish need to be a legal gamefish in LA. That's unreal about the tarpon. What a buffoon!


Pretty sure reds are a gamefish in LA but they still allow you to bow fish for them. 

They don’t care. Ask @Capt.Ron about me stirring up a shit storm with some folks in Cocodrie over the idea that the state might tighten up size and bag limits on speckled trout because the science shows that they’re in serious trouble there. You’d have thought I pissed on a picture of Coach Orgeron walking with Jesus.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

While I love my state, there are a few things I hate about it.
Bowfishing
Bowfishing
Bowfishing
The "Fill The Freezer Every Trip" mentality (that leads to the "lets oppose every regulation mentality")
The fact that Tarpon are completely unregulated, you can treat them like baitfish
oh and did I mention Bowfishing?
Louisiana was long known for really easy to feed redfish, but if you get on a flat that's been getting bowfished, you'll know it because the fish are skittish as shit.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Fishshoot said:


> I don't understand why bowfishing is legal. Or why they continue to let the menhaden harvest continue, it isn't even an American company


A bill that would have created a buffer zone requiring the reduction menhaden boats to stay at least a half mile was approved by wide margins in both houses of our state legislature, however the state senate added an amendment to it when they passed it. When it went back to the house, the house rejected the amendment so the bill had to go to conference committee. 1 member of the conference committee who is also on the Senate Natural Resources committee held it up in the conference committee until the session ended so the bill died in limbo. That senator (Hensgens) also has received steady campaign contributions from Omega Protein (the foreign owned menhaden company). Politics are rotten here


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

FTG's


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

It wasn’t that many years ago when tarpon tournaments on the Gulf coast of Florida were all kill tournaments… I can remember seeing photos of all those dead tarpon in the seventies… Yes, some states are very backward when it comes to fisheries conservation - but there are folks trying to change that. In the past I’ve donated trips for auction to CCA Louisiana ( the Houma chapter) to help them in that fight…
We can bitch and complain all we want but the folks in that state will still need all the help they can get to make needed changes… Pretty sure there are folks here who make annual trips to Louisiana for the great fishing there. Conservation forces along all of our country’s coasts need all the help they can get (and you don’t even want to hear what some of those states still allow…).


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> It wasn’t that many years ago when tarpon tournaments on the Gulf coast of Florida were all kill tournaments… I can remember seeing photos of all those dead tarpon in the seventies… Yes, some states are very backward when it comes to fisheries conservation - but there are folks trying to change that. In the past I’ve donated trips for auction to CCA Louisiana ( the Houma chapter) to help them in that fight…
> We can bitch and complain all we want but the folks in that state will still need all the help they can get to make needed changes… Pretty sure there are folks here who make annual trips to Louisiana for the great fishing there. Conservation forces along all of our country’s coasts need all the help they can get (and you don’t even want to hear what some of those states still allow…).


Education is the problem, along with mindset. Sadly, people seem completely unwilling to learn from what has happened in other areas. Kill as many fish as you want in FL, have way less fish. TX, same deal. LA? Nope, this is sportsman’s paradise! Bag limits are un American!

You should be able to teach people without passing legislation though, look at the fly fishing community. Guys rarely kill/keep fish even if it’s legal. Sadly, guides are the biggest point of contact for many of these people, but seem to keep the “limit out” mentality.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

See them in fresh water everglades in April-June with the SC/AL regs going out in the evenings. They wave I shake my head and burn the canal ahead of them full throttle if I can.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> It wasn’t that many years ago when tarpon tournaments on the Gulf coast of Florida were all kill tournaments… I can remember seeing photos of all those dead tarpon in the seventies… Yes, some states are very backward when it comes to fisheries conservation - but there are folks trying to change that. In the past I’ve donated trips for auction to CCA Louisiana ( the Houma chapter) to help them in that fight…
> We can bitch and complain all we want but the folks in that state will still need all the help they can get to make needed changes… Pretty sure there are folks here who make annual trips to Louisiana for the great fishing there. Conservation forces along all of our country’s coasts need all the help they can get (and you don’t even want to hear what some of those states still allow…).


Unfortunately it seams like the Houma Chapter or CCA La in general only cares about red snapper and speckled trout........and bloody Money. there's a ton of big money people spending big money on bow fishing. personally I say burn it all down. Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries is owned by the commercial sector, has a lack of funding, and is light years behind Florida in conservation. Sadly people will not realize this until it is too late. when this happens they will point their fingers towards everything but themselves, Greed will make Louisiana eat itself. I'm from Chauvin.


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Fuck New York and everything/one about it


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't know anyone that keeps a tarpon for a mount anymore. The taxidermists only need a picture and if you really want to be accurate you can measure it.

They still offer the tag for tarpon though so I guess it's legal. I think they are $50? I wonder how many they sell each year?


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> I don't know anyone that keeps a tarpon for a mount anymore. The taxidermists only need a picture and if you really want to be accurate you can measure it.
> 
> They still offer the tag for tarpon though so I guess it's legal. I think they are $50? I wonder how many they sell each year?


This was in Lousiana so there’s no regs on killing one. But there might be 50 tags sold a year in Florida mostly guys chasing records. I have a few buddies that I fish with that are guides that buy one every year in case something crazy happens and a 200lbr comes boatside and the clients cool with hanging it.

One of those rather have it and not need it situations than not have one when you do need it. Personally I’d have no issue dragging one over the side if we knew for sure it’d do it.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I know a guy from Louisiana that ate a jouvinile tarpon. Had to be 50 years ago or more now. Said it tasted horrible and was the bonniest fish he ever filleted.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

One douchebag pops a tarpon and everyone is screaming. An estimated 600 tons of dead fish in Tampa, probably thousands of tarpon and meh.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Megalops said:


> One douchebag pops a tarpon and everyone is screaming. An estimated 600 tons of dead fish in Tampa, probably thousands of tarpon and meh.


One is correctable.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep I just don't get it. Killing and then wasting especially.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RJTaylor said:


> One is correctable.


I disagree - both are correctable.

The issue of the toxic water being allowed to pour into the bay and not a single lawsuit. St. Pete dumped 800 million gallons of raw sewage into the bay just before the storm 2 weeks ago and it was not even covered on the news.

Where are these watch dog groups? Where are the people who pay for the Tampa Bay Estuary license plates? Where is the Audubon Society? Where are Captains for Clean Water? Where is CCA? Where is B&TT? Where oh where has my money gone?????????

Not in any project or issue that they told me they would be supporting. Instead, it is total silence. Hillsborough county is going to sustain billions of dollars in damages from the derelict actions of Manatee county and they are allowing it to happen. 

Where is the Attorney General of FL? Where is the US Attorney General? Oh that's right - he is suing the farmers in CA who need water to grow crops because he thinks the water should go to the golf courses.

I am so saddened by the lack of action from everyone in these organizations who have the power to ensure this does not happen again. Their actions clearly show they enjoy their titles within these organizations and will sit back comfortably and watch it happen again.

@Megalops you are absolutely correct - total F'ing silence.

Not one of these charities will ever receive a dime from me again and any of you reading this that are members of these organizations should be ashamed as well. Any of you guys with skiffs that can choke through the stench and actually find a fish will kill it by the time you get it to the boat.

@Backwater was painting the picture as the leak was happening. Thanks to him we actually had someone inform us what was happening as the severity was being covered up and downplayed by the news/media.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@Capt. Moose 

Why you sadding my comment? I was only telling the truth about no limits in LA. And the fact that B&TT is sitting back and enjoying the Florida Keys tourism.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> @Capt. Moose
> 
> Why you sadding my comment? I was only telling the truth about no limits in LA. And the fact that B&TT is sitting back and enjoying the Florida Keys tourism.


I was born in LA and most of my immediate family lives there..So I do care what goes on. Living in FL for almost 40yrs I've lost a few fisheries and it's not cool.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Megalops said:


> One douchebag pops a tarpon and everyone is screaming. An estimated 600 tons of dead fish in Tampa, probably thousands of tarpon and meh.


I don’t think that’s the case at all. I don’t know how much good it does as I’m a Texan but I’ve contacted the state & federal legislators over there on the water quality issues and sent a good amount of money to the organizations fighting for change.

I’ve seen “Captains for Clean Water” and “BTT” being very vocal. Unfortunately they cannot force the bureaucracy to act.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Megalops said:


> One douchebag pops a tarpon and everyone is screaming. An estimated 600 tons of dead fish in Tampa, probably thousands of tarpon and meh.


Most people I know (here in Tampa) would be extremely upset about both.

I know water quality is a HUGE issue in the local media and local conversations here...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I’ve seen “Captains for Clean Water” and “BTT” being very vocal. Unfortunately they cannot force the bureaucracy to act.


The *local *Waterkeeper and Bay Watch groups are all over it as well...have been since the Piney Point nonsense...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

crboggs said:


> The *local *Waterkeeper and Bay Watch groups are all over it as well...have been since the Piney Point nonsense...


I applaud TBWK for filing a suit. However, it is for injunctive relief. They could turn it to class action like the BP oil spill and the result would be huge. Until money is at stake nothing happens.

Injunctive relief means to "do something". Their response could simply be: We duct taped the hole.

Also, they certainly could go after the Manatee commissioners who continually kicked the can down the road for a couple decades.

As I said, I applaud them and hope they obtain their desired outcome.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For Capt Ron… the situation in Louisiana is exactly where Florida was - forty years ago. When I first got interested in conservation issues we lost every battle and watched as fishery after fishery went into decline and collapse. Our state’s legislature was heavily influenced by commercial fishery interests, the old Marine Patrol was a joke and most despaired of any relief… Pretty much a miracle that we’re where we are today.

Since Louisiana is blessed with abundance so they aren’t feeling the pressures we faced here in Florida… So the push to do something just isn’t as strong there. Help them if you can…

We’re very fortunate compared to the northeast coastal areas… Up there netters are allowed to take millions and millions of pounds of Menhaden inshore each year to make into fertilizer. Those menhaden are the staple food for most of the gamefish up there and as a result every specie suffers…

Push your local, state, and federal officials every chance you get… Explain the importance to ordinary folks who don’t fish. Contribute to any outfit trying to make a difference… Remember, it took twenty years to get our net ban. It will take twice as long to clean up our waters… I think it’s worth the effort.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> For Capt Ron… the situation in Louisiana is exactly where Florida was - forty years ago. When I first got interested in conservation issues we lost every battle and watched as fishery after fishery went into decline and collapse. Our state’s legislature was heavily influenced by commercial fishery interests, the old Marine Patrol was a joke and most despaired of any relief… Pretty much a miracle that we’re where we are today.
> 
> Since Louisiana is blessed with abundance so they aren’t feeling the pressures we faced here in Florida… So the push to do something just isn’t as strong there. Help them if you can…
> 
> ...


Capt. Bob 
We are going to continue to pursue our net ban. the biggest issue is omega protein , filling the pockets of the legislature. with those boats gone, our state would be a completely different place! don't be surprised if you read about a skiff in the middle of one of those nets one day.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> I disagree - both are correctable.
> 
> The issue of the toxic water being allowed to pour into the bay and not a single lawsuit. St. Pete dumped 800 million gallons of raw sewage into the bay just before the storm 2 weeks ago and it was not even covered on the news.
> 
> ...


This is the first I heard that St Pete dumped sewage a couple weeks ago. They shouldn't be surprised that they are seeing a hot spot like they did over the last week. Rick Krisman, the mayor of St Pete is probably using the red tide to cover his butt.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Capt.Ron said:


> for the record " Fuck all these mother fuckers"


Tell us How you really feel.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Gov Desantis has been busy with this lawsuit in federal court against the CDC's restrictions on the cruise industry. I support him in that, but I do wish he would do something about the toxic water in his own State... you know, something he actually has ability to influence.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sugar / fertilizer cos will finally have a fight on their hands when the sportfishing and tourism sector looses their ass over this recurring problem.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> I applaud TBWK for filing a suit. However, it is for injunctive relief. They could turn it to class action like the BP oil spill and the result would be huge. Until money is at stake nothing happens.
> 
> Injunctive relief means to "do something". Their response could simply be: We duct taped the hole.
> 
> ...


Well I signed their petition on their website and left a commentary piece. Hope that helps.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Half Shell said:


> Gov Desantis has been busy with this lawsuit in federal court against the CDC's restrictions on the cruise industry. I support him in that, but I do wish he would do something about the toxic water in his own State... you know, something he actually has ability to influence.


You do know there is a newish FEDERAL law and suppose to be watchdog group fighting for Clean Water. This same group is suing farmers in CA for using water which they recycle because they feel it would be better used on lawns and golf courses.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jason M said:


> This is the first I heard that St Pete dumped sewage a couple weeks ago. They shouldn't be surprised that they are seeing a hot spot like they did over the last week. Rick Krisman, the mayor of St Pete is probably using the red tide to cover his butt.


It is illegal and they have been caught doing it in the past and still nothing - except for the continued dumping. This is what happens with injunctive relief.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> Since Louisiana is blessed with abundance so they aren’t feeling the pressures we faced here in Florida… So the push to do something just isn’t as strong there. Help them if you can…


not to get too off tract, but the issue with Louisiana is that fishing used to be insane. In the past 20-30 years, its slowly declined to "pretty good to sometimes great"...a lower rung of the ladder that too many LA residents are ok with. It's a new baseline. Unfortunately, we will have to see much more of a collapse first before any meaningful change occurs. I do not believe that LA residents are fully to blame for added pressure and decline. Do you think non residents come here to fish our water too? Go read the license plates from parked vehicles at the ramp. How many are out of state and how many are from LA?

As for the speared tarpon, it's par for the course. I'd expect as much from a bowfishing guide. It's amusing to read people commenting how the tarpon must have been lost. When in reality, tarpon are perfectly at home in LA.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

St.Pete mayor Rick is asking state for help. Spent all his money and resources on pride prades and painting murals all over town. Scumbag.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> You do know there is a newish FEDERAL law and suppose to be watchdog group fighting for Clean Water. This same group is suing farmers in CA for using water which they recycle because they feel it would be better used on lawns and golf courses.


I heard about the law, but what I know is the blue/green algae continues to poison water downstream of Lake O and all the seagrass died off in FL Bay in 2015, and fishing went to shit since then, and I haven't seen any progress in stopping that.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

It's been happening for decades and imo will unfortunately continue happening. The majority of residents and tourists don't care about fish or fishing. All they want to do is sit on beach, ride jetskis and look at the "beautiful water". The fish are not recovering between massive kill offs, so each time there will be less and less dead fish inconveniencing there view and olfactory senses.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> The *local *Waterkeeper and Bay Watch groups are all over it as well...have been since the Piney Point nonsense...


Again. Just like the baby Tarpon spot in Tarpon Springs that's now a parking lot. It didn't stop becoming a parking lot. Someone wrote a letter though and there was nice membership drive article.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Can I ask the question, and before you jump on the band wagon of disgracing me and my family, know I am asking as a serious question. Also before I ask my question, know I’m a big believer in taking only what you need…..

with all that said, what is the difference in killing a tarpon or a redfish, or a Mahi, or a flounder, or a carp???? I myself am primarily a catch and release fisherman, but always get so confused when the hate crimes start over tarpon but nobody cares about the trout…or the grouper……or the catfish.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> Again. Just like the baby Tarpon spot in Tarpon Springs that's now a parking lot. It didn't stop becoming a parking lot. Someone wrote a letter though and there was nice membership drive article.


True. That whole thing was a travesty. "Tarpon Springs" paving over juvenile tarpon habitat...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

PT_KNPP22 said:


> with all that said, what is the difference in killing a tarpon or a redfish, or a Mahi, or a flounder, or a carp????


Honestly, and I'm not trying to be a sarcastic asshole when I say this, if you don't see the difference between tarpon and other species then I doubt it can be adequately explained to you.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

PT_KNPP22 said:


> Can I ask the question, and before you jump on the band wagon of disgracing me and my family, know I am asking as a serious question. Also before I ask my question, know I’m a big believer in taking only what you need…..
> 
> with all that said, what is the difference in killing a tarpon or a redfish, or a Mahi, or a flounder, or a carp???? I myself am primarily a catch and release fisherman, but always get so confused when the hate crimes start over tarpon but nobody cares about the trout…or the grouper……or the catfish.


It may have something to do with tarpon not being considered edible whereas mahi, redfish, seatrout, and grouper are good eating... meaning there is a purpose to killing those fish and there is no purpose in killing a tarpon.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Honestly, and I'm not trying to be a sarcastic asshole when I say this, if you don't see the difference between tarpon and other species then I doubt it can be adequately explained to you.


Or you could answer like Half Shell did.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

PT_KNPP22 said:


> Can I ask the question, and before you jump on the band wagon of disgracing me and my family, know I am asking as a serious question. Also before I ask my question, know I’m a big believer in taking only what you need…..
> 
> with all that said, what is the difference in killing a tarpon or a redfish, or a Mahi, or a flounder, or a carp???? I myself am primarily a catch and release fisherman, but always get so confused when the hate crimes start over tarpon but nobody cares about the trout…or the grouper……or the catfish.





Half Shell said:


> It may have something to do with tarpon not being c good eating... meaning there is a purpose to killing those fish and there is no purpose in killing a tarpon.


.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

PT_KNPP22 said:


> Can I ask the question, and before you jump on the band wagon of disgracing me and my family, know I am asking as a serious question. Also before I ask my question, know I’m a big believer in taking only what you need…..
> 
> with all that said, what is the difference in killing a tarpon or a redfish, or a Mahi, or a flounder, or a carp???? I myself am primarily a catch and release fisherman, but always get so confused when the hate crimes start over tarpon but nobody cares about the trout…or the grouper……or the catfish.





Half Shell said:


> It may have something to do with tarpon not being considered edible whereas mahi, redfish, seatrout, and grouper are good eating... meaning there is a purpose to killing those fish and there is no purpose in killing a tarpon.


Yes and the fact that tarpon take a decade or more to get to breeding size. Taking a 40lb tarpon has beaten 90+% of the odds and is getting close to breeding size.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Jason M said:


> Yes and the fact that tarpon take a decade or more to get to breeding size. Taking a 40lb tarpon has beaten 90+% of the odds and is getting close to breeding size.


Thank you for the response


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you for your responses


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I repeat Fuck bow fishing.... and if you consider yourself a "guide" you are no better than a god dammed poacher.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Mark H said:


> Or you could answer like Half Shell did.


Some days I like to feed the trolls...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

PT_KNPP22 said:


> Can I ask the question, and before you jump on the band wagon of disgracing me and my family, know I am asking as a serious question. Also before I ask my question, know I’m a big believer in taking only what you need…..
> 
> with all that said, what is the difference in killing a tarpon or a redfish, or a Mahi, or a flounder, or a carp???? I myself am primarily a catch and release fisherman, but always get so confused when the hate crimes start over tarpon but nobody cares about the trout…or the grouper……or the catfish.


My guess would be that it has no table fair value so they're just killing it for a photo op which is disgusting imo.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Backcountry 16 said:


> My guess would be that it has no table fair value so they're just killing it for a photo op which is disgusting imo.


I 100% agree with you there. Like I said in my original post, I only keep what I’m going to eat….most of the time I don’t keep them though. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Matt Pribyl (Aug 14, 2019)

There are animals whose highest and best use is as a food source. Tarpon are not one of those species. Their highest and best use is fair chase fishing with flies or other artificials or yes live bait. I personally believe they should never be chummed. We have seen an enormous influx of predation on fish being fought, released and even free swimming. Tarpon, no matter how big or small, world record or otherwise have a massive economic value over their lifetime and should be treated with the utmost of respect. Yes, more respect than catfish.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

DuckNut said:


> That is how they roll in New York. Don't give a shit about nothing.


Yeah, but the company is from La.!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

dlpanadero said:


> Fuck New York and everything/one about it


Do you think that this New York “sportsman” would have the opportunity to bow kill a tarpon if that La. outfitter didn’t exist or if the laws protected tarpon? You’re placing your anger in the wrong place! By the way, I’m a born Red Sox fan and thereby a born Yankees hater, therefore I have no love lost for NY.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Do you think that this New York “sportsman” would have the opportunity to bow kill a tarpon if that La. outfitter didn’t exist or if the laws protected tarpon? You’re placing your anger in the wrong place! By the way, I’m a born Red Sox fan and thereby a born Yankees hater, therefore I have no love lost for NY.


Your credibility is shot around here no matter what topic.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

The Fin said:


> Do you think that this New York “sportsman” would have the opportunity to bow kill a tarpon if that La. outfitter didn’t exist or if the laws protected tarpon? You’re placing your anger in the wrong place! By the way, I’m a born Red Sox fan and thereby a born Yankees hater, therefore I have no love lost for NY.


Wow. Resurrecting a post that’s deader than the tarpon


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, I’ll just be me here… I for one love bowfishing and gigging tilapia, mullet, snakeheads, a few flounder, etc… for the table! I do not agree with killing the tarpon not do I agree with some state’s laws on what and how many species can be taken or the methods of which they can be taken. But laws are laws and if legal who the hell are we to bash another for doing something they enjoy? Some of ya’ll sound like a bunch of commies to be honest! I get it, to many of us this was wrong. Our opinions do not matter if it was a legal kill! Don’t like it? Get the regulations changed! I practice catch and release plus keep a bit for the table of species I like to eat & believe me when I say I do quite a bit for our natural resources on a daily basis so I am a firm believer in conservation! But to bash a dude for making a living or having fun within the limits of the law is just a shame and you all are better than that!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The Fin said:


> Yeah, but the company is from La.!


Are you so dumb you can't read that the guys were from New York?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Are you so dumb you can't read that the guys were from New York?


You’d be surprised or maybe not so much.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

The Fin said:


> Do you think that this New York “sportsman” would have the opportunity to bow kill a tarpon if that La. outfitter didn’t exist or if the laws protected tarpon? You’re placing your anger in the wrong place! By the way, I’m a born Red Sox fan and thereby a born Yankees hater, therefore I have no love lost for NY.


It's a stretch to call anybody from NY a sportsman.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> It's a stretch to call anybody from NY a sportsman.....


He’s a BLM supporting googan supposedly shoveling snow right now cooking up lies about his new alternate burn handle for mike parker aka jackson man...


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

DuckNut said:


> Are you so dumb you can't read that the guys were from New York?


Just noticed that! Thanks for the clarification! Sorry that I’m not on the top of my game like you sir!😎


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

redchaser said:


> Wow. Resurrecting a post that’s deader than the tarpon


Post is 6 months old! I just happened upon it as I was waiting for winter to leave!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Education is the problem, along with mindset. Sadly, people seem completely unwilling to learn from what has happened in other areas. Kill as many fish as you want in FL, have way less fish. TX, same deal. LA? Nope, this is sportsman’s paradise! Bag limits are un American!
> 
> You should be able to teach people without passing legislation though, look at the fly fishing community. Guys rarely kill/keep fish even if it’s legal. Sadly, guides are the biggest point of contact for many of these people, but seem to keep the “limit out” mentality.


Legislation and meaningful penalties are the only way to maintain a civilized society. Most humans don't naturally do the right thing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Legislation and meaningful penalties are the only way to maintain a civilized society. Most humans don't naturally do the right thing.


Dang we agree on something for once. It’s a damn shame grown men and women have to be regulated or they will rape the resource blind. Still do even with regulations but it would be even worse. Just look at how stupid people get on Black Friday!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> Gov Desantis has been busy with this lawsuit in federal court against the CDC's restrictions on the cruise industry. I support him in that, but I do wish he would do something about the toxic water in his own State... you know, something he actually has ability to influence.


He is and has been working on it. As you know it isn’t as easy as pushing a button though and Desantis is smart so when the fix is in it will be a long lasting and sustainable fix IMO. Believe me, it is important to him!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

the fin parker strikes again !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> the fin parker strikes again !


I saw that fin coming and tried to clear the beach but only a few heeded my warnings.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

To be fair I don't trust any politician any further than I can throw them but Desantis is better than the alternative.

In my opinion all fertilizer production in Florida should be banned full stop. Piney point was a disgrace.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Desantis may have pushed the cruise ship thing but there is more to it. From an environmental stand point all those prop scars in the sea grass beds and on manatee backs didn’t come from the ships. The daily leaching of pesticides, fertilizers, septic run off didn’t come from the ships, the list goes on and in and on! It is all of us as a whole that have contributed to the entire problem over many decades! Ya’ll just need to stop with the holier than thow attitude because if you ever launched a gas powered boat in the water you have contributed to the demise! All we can do is our best to reverse some of the damage we have all caused. I see emails daily from the Sec of FDEP and can say beyond a shadow of a doubt that Ron Desantis care more about Florida’s environment than most if not all before him! And if you don’t or won’t see that then you are blind and/or simply parroting some BS propaganda you saw on the View or some shit and you need to just GTFOH with the lies and propaganda because I know the facts and see the direction he sends his people in! For another 22 days at least!😎


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

WTF


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

skinnydip said:


> WTF


When the trolls get a little sideways, I spin that shit in a full 360!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

WTF for the PIC


----------

